# New Vermeer 504R Signature Baler report



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Earlier this summer, I sold my tired JD 457 and ordered a new Vermeer 504R Signature baler. I've searched on here, and found very little mention of this baler. As far as I know, I'm the only one around here with this baler. The dealer that I bought from said that mine was the first R that he has sold. So, I thought I would start a thread and share what I've found.

The 504R comes with a wide pickup and gauge wheels, a compressor roller in front of the pickup, bale ramps, and an electronic monitor. Here's the link to the factory web page: Vermeer 504 Signature

We finally dried out from all the rain and I had a chance to use it. I think the counter has about 125 rolls on it now. Here are my observations so far:

PROS:

1. This thing absolutely EATS hay! Because of record rains this summer, and very few days of sunshine in a row, I've only cut and baled twice. (normally, I'll cut 3-5 times per year) So, the hay was very tall and thick. With the outside wheels of my V-10 rake folded up, I still have massive windrows. This baler just doesn't care. 

2. Makes very good looking, square-shouldered and very dense bales. I always thought that no other balers would compare to the JD on bale density. I have been proven wrong.

3. The hydraulics are super fast. The 504R opens the tailgate and ejects the bale in a fraction of the time that it took on my old 457.

4. The monitor is very user-friendly and helpful. The built-in moisture monitor is great!

5. It takes less HP to run than the 457. Noticeably less drag on the tractor.

6. Everything about it seems to be built heavy duty and made to last. The main drive chains are 80's. The chain to the pickup reel is a 60. (my 457 had 60 and 50 chain respectively) All of the drive roller bearings have grease fittings.

CONS:

1. The Vermeer only holds 4 spools of twine. (my 457 held 6)

2. The Vermeer "feels like" it has more tongue weight. Can't prove that, but the 457 felt a little more balanced.

3. Both twine feed through the same guides until they split at the twine arms. From time to time, during the first 100 bales, I had a few twine feeding problems. Don't know if that is an issue because the twine are together, or if it was just bad twine. I ran out of old twine at the same time the problem disappeared. The last 40 rolls, or so, have been trouble free. Maybe it was just breaking in?

As I get to use it more, I'm sure I'll come up with more picks and pans.

Feel free to add your "2 cents worth" or ask questions. I'd like for this to be a good discussion.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love the moisture readout IN the monitor!!
Can't understand why ALL balers don't have this. It seems so obvious


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks for the report we have been well pleased with the 504n we bought couple years ago wish they wud have had the r available then


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It would be interesting to know what engineering feat Vermeer has done so one can gets denser bales at same or faster ground speed pulling a heavier baler while utilizing less HP. I have read how Vermeer rd balers can be configured to make less bale revolutions for lower HP requirements. To my way of thinking less bale revolution plus larger windrows equals less dense bales. JD 457 baler base wt is 3820 #s while 504R weights 5400#s(fully optioned) with 780# tongue weight It's too late now but if tailgate operation speed was too slow one could remove 1 or both orifices(key 20&/or 33) to speed up tailgate operation.


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jim,

Neat trick with the orifice. Never heard of that. Thanks for the tip. I'm sure there are others that will find that useful.

I'm not an engineer or even a mechanic, and I don't know what kind of voodoo Vermeer has pulled off, but I do know that this baler is "easier" on my tractor and makes just as dense of a bale as the 457. Just like the bales made with my old JD, if you're not above the core, and have you're spear angled down a bit, you'll turn the bale over trying to stick it. And, I backed off the hydraulic density a couple turns from what the factory setting was. With a full roll in the baler, the density gauge is running right in the middle of the green zone. They said that I could go all the way to the top of the green, even bumping the yellow zone, and it would be OK. I just can't imagine a reason to make them tighter, and I know that couldn't be good for the belts.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> They said that I could go all the way to the top of the green, even bumping the yellow zone, and it would be OK. I just can't imagine a reason to make them tighter, and I know that couldn't be good for the belts.


I run our 504MCL at the edge of the yellow. I do not sell hay and want a tight heavy bale.

I have baled the same field with a friend running a 458, both of us running Deere 100 horse tractors. The 458 is a hard pull if you have the density set high and get close to 60".

We run about the same with his 469 making 60" rolls.

Remember that Deere says the 458 is their entry level baler and the 46X is their commercial baler. When I was new baler shopping, Deere said a 458 Silage baler was as close as they made to a 4x5 Commercial baler from them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I run our 504MCL at the edge of the yellow. I do not sell hay and want a tight heavy bale.
> 
> I have baled the same field with a friend running a 458, both of us running Deere 100 horse tractors. The 458 is a hard pull if you have the density set high and get close to 60".
> 
> ...


What do you mean on the 458 if the density is set high? Does it have the variable core adjustment? Otherwise there is not an adjustment for density.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Good point IH 1586. I forgot that the JD 5' tall bale balers had pre-set hyd tension valves unless someone substituted the adjustable valve


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> What do you mean on the 458 if the density is set high? Does it have the variable core adjustment? Otherwise there is not an adjustment for density.


He did not have the kit installed on his newer 458, no gauge to read. He said he had the kit but did not install it as it made rolls dense enough for him with out it.

He had the gauge on his other 458 and he said it made a difference when you got above 50 inches. He traded the older 458 for a 469 last year, still runs the one with out the density kit.


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Checked my monitor today. The counter is showing 224 rolls. The twine issues that I mentioned earlier seem to have mostly gone away. The twine only failed to feed twice in the last 80-100 rolls. Both times it was when starting a new ball of twine. I really think it had more to do with the poor quality of the sisal than the mechanics of the baler.

I really think I'm going to like this baler.


----------



## dngranch (Aug 29, 2016)

Glad you like the 504R. I have been looking at them. Really like the wide pickup. I bet it is much better than gathering wheels.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

dngranch said:


> Glad you like the 504R. I have been looking at them. Really like the wide pickup. I bet it is much better than gathering wheels.


I agree wider pickup on rd baler does much better than converging(gathering) wheels. IMHO wide pickup is much easier to make level bale especially if baling a good,wide windrow


----------

